
Ubuntu 9.04 to be called Jaunty Jackalope - kirubakaran
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080908-ubuntu-9-04-to-be-called-jaunty-jackalope.html
======
rbanffy
Oh... Come on. It´s April´s release.

I am all in for some light-hearted names.

And, while we are at it, why would anyone take seriously a computer company
named after a fruit that was incorporated on April 1st?

The lesson here is that you _can_ get creative with names.

~~~
convolver
Seriously. Since when have coders adhered to "serious" naming conventions for
their creations.

------
andyking
Oh, for crying out loud.

I respect Mark Shuttleworth for putting his money where his mouth is; desktop
Linux has come on leaps and bounds in the past few years and it's thanks in no
small part to Canonical.

But you can't compare yourself to MS and Apple and, in the same breath, name
your new OS "Jaunty Jackalope". What is this, one of those Words and Pictures
videos they show to primary school children?! If it was an actual release
codename, fair enough, but unlike other software these names seem to stick.
What's wrong with "Ubuntu 9.04" or even "Ubuntu, Spring 2009"?

(I'm using, erm, Hardy.)

~~~
shiranaihito
I'm waiting for Sassy Sasquatch.

But I agree, the names are too silly for a serious operating system.

~~~
orib
Who said it had to be serious? A sense of humor is always something I enjoy in
products I use. a Unix system just isn't a Unix system without the bsd-games
package! Silly easter eggs just make programs more fun to use; it gives them a
bit of personality.

So long as they don't get in the way of using the software, I don't see the
harm.

------
michael_dorfman
I had to read this twice before I realized it wasn't a joke.

------
krschultz
What happens when they get past Z? I for one am looking forward to that
release

~~~
jamesbritt
They double-up: Always Alluring Alligator

------
jlc
Jumpin' Jehosaphat!

------
gojomo
These names are great for memory (vivid, matched letters) and search (rare
enough that partnered with 'ubuntu', as in 'ubuntu jaunty', they make great
narrowing query terms).

That they proceed in alpha order is also useful -- as noted by a previous
commenter, moreso than Apple's confusing mix of cat names.

------
josefresco
Anyone have numbers on the Ubuntu install base and if it's steadily growing?

------
pavelludiq
Better than "masturbating monkey" :D

~~~
whatusername
That's Octobers release 2010.

* See here for context: <http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/706950>

------
dmpayton
Fantastic operating system, horrible release name conventions.

